# I Just Might Switch



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

New Old car.

Many of you know i have a b14 that has a bad motor, and ive been thinking of swaping to sr20 and all that jazz but ive been given an offer and i just wanted you all to chime in and see if it sounds good.

i have a nissan-guru friend that works at a local junkyard that came across and fully restored a 1987 S12 200sx. he swaped it from a auto to manual and swaped the Ca20 engine into it from a S12 he happens to have sitting in his back yard. he has done all this work and was planing to keep it all as a daily driver fun car. but he just came across a 1984 B11 in great shape. and i mean it still has the clearcoat and has 79k miles on it. so he is working on a sr20 swap. and has no need of money or extra nissans. he has a armada, maxima, 2 240's , Spec V with a Vq35 swap , You get the picture.

The car is fully functional has all the gadgets, sunroof, power windows, power locks, i get the 18's its sittin on , good rubber and 2 other sets he has sitting around . including the original set that came with the car (in good condition with new Dayton rubber) and a set from a 240 sx with BFG's on them. also i can get anyting off the old S12 i want . and i get anything off the old engine i want, all for ...........1000 dollars. 

now the car is in great conditon it has its clearcoat, everything on it works , the body has 132k miles and the engine and transmition has 102k miles on them with a new clutch and slave cyinder installed. 

oh and im still doin the Sr swap, so ill have two cars, but i need something now to drive.
So is this a good car to get as a toy, im new to rear wheel drive so i guess ill learn and my buddys are teaching me to drive manual. so, the quesiton is would you buy it?


----------

